# rTorrent-ps



## hezkyden (Mar 27, 2017)

Could anyone please port "rtorrent-ps" ?

Build from source (Debian):
https://github.com/pyroscope/rtorre...ld-rtorrent-and-core-dependencies-from-source


Screenshot example (from internet):







Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

Ports are a community effort, nobody is getting paid to create or maintain ports. If you put some effort into it I'm sure there are others who are willing to help out.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## hezkyden (Mar 27, 2017)

For those like me who want to start porting for the first time, I found this:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html


----------



## gofer_touch (Mar 27, 2017)

This looks nifty. Can it already be compiled from source and run as is?


----------



## hezkyden (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, it looks nice.

rTorrent was ported to FreeBSD long time ago "net-p2p/rtorrent". 
rTorrent-ps is an "Extended rTorrent distribution with UI enhancements, colorization, and some added features", not ported yet.


rTorrent:






rTorrent-ps:


----------

